
U.S. Dept of Defense GitHub - gnocchi
https://github.com/deptofdefense
======
gnocchi
In particular see [https://github.com/deptofdefense/code.mil#welcome-to-
codemil...](https://github.com/deptofdefense/code.mil#welcome-to-codemil---an-
experiment-in-open-source-at-the-department-of-defense)

> The U.S. Department of Defense (DoD) faces unique challenges in open
> sourcing its code. Unlike most software projects, code written by U.S.
> Federal government employees typically doesn’t have copyright protections
> under U.S. and some international laws. This can make it hard to attach an
> open source license to our code, and our team here at Defense Digital
> Service wants to find a solution. Read about our journey so far here.

